# old friend



## rogertheboger (May 6, 2009)

hi
im doing a job for my father who is trying to find a friend that he worked with back in 1970 - 1990?. he was the personel officer for furness withy and his name was wally watson my dad was an engineer called roger dowding (roger the bodger) as some will no him as 
thanks


----------



## noel robson (Jun 8, 2007)

last heard of him working for a marine manning company in London.dont know which one.


----------



## Tony Morris (Oct 7, 2006)

I think you will find it was Delta Marine, I work through them at present and have heard his name mentioned as being there in the past.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome from Lancashire.
I am sure our members will help you all they can.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Roger and welcome to SN on your first posting. Enjoy the site and bon voyage.


----------



## Norman Best (Oct 4, 2005)

*Wally Watson.*

Hi Roger. Just came across your post,better late than never. Wally is a member of the Shaw Savill Society which meets every year, next one is in Southampton next March and Wally should be there. You should be able to get in touch with him on the Shaw Savill section on this site. I sailed with the company for 12 years maybe your Dad knows me. I was better known as Trunch. All best to you and yours,
Norm.


----------

